# Are there any deals on the Fire?



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm looking to buy two as Christmas gifts this year. I thought maybe there was a lightning deal on Black Friday? Are there any ways to get a deal before Christmas?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not likely.  The Fire is a new product and according to Amazon's own press releases is selling extremely well. . .there's no reason for them to discount them when they're already priced below manufacturing cost.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There may not be a deal on Fires specifically, but keep an eye on Amazon's website, they often have deals on x dollars off if you spend Y dollars in electronics.  

Or, if you have a SO Kindle, keep an eye on those.  Or, if you don't have an SO Kindle, and you have a K3 or later, opt in to the special offers, it won't cost you anything.

Betsy


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

My local BJs wholesale club had them for a few dollars cheaper (around $5) but considering you need to pay for the membership fee... It might not be worth it if you don't have a membership already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TessM said:


> My local BJs wholesale club had them for a few dollars cheaper (around $5) but considering you need to pay for the membership fee... It might not be worth it if you don't have a membership already
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get a free 60 day membership at BJ's through the end of the year, go to their Facebook page. I'll see if I can post a link....

EDIT: Here's the link
http://www.facebook.com/bjswholesaleclub?sk=app_6009294086

I think you have to be signed into Facebook to see it...

Betsy


----------



## reallyrob (Nov 18, 2011)

Also, if you like audio books, you can sign up for a year of Audible.com and you'll get $100 towards the device of your choice. I just did that and got the Fire for $99, the audible membership is $14.95 a month, but I was going to renew it anyway, so the $100 towards my Fire was an added bonus for me.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

I think a friend saw them at CostCo for a couple bucks cheaper. That's the only place I heard of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

We don't have a BJ's nearby, unfortunately, but I am a Costco member. I'll definitely check there. I was hoping Best Buy or someone would offer a special deal with purchase or something, like a $10 gift card. But I'm not expecting a big discount, more of an incentive.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Of course in many states the tax would be more than $5.00 saved.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a $20 on electronics right now, apparently, on Amazon if you use a Mastercard....

Edited to correct the above and add: And another $10 off a $50 future purchase.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There is a $20 off on electronics right now, apparently, on Amazon if you use a Mastercard....
> 
> Betsy


I see a deal on my SO kindle for $10 off $100 and a $10 future credit, is that what you mean? It says today only . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm...that may be it...they were talking about it in a thread in LTK...

Betsy


----------

